# It breaks my heart that I cannot afford these....



## Pumpkinman (Jan 2, 2014)

It really breaks my heart that I cannot afford these, I found them on Craigslist, although the add is asking $150 each, I got him to $125 each, amazing deal!
The ad is as follows:


> Commercial Wood Wine Racks. Holds 20 cases, 10 cases per side. Retail $400 Per Unit. Have 4 to sell. Asking $150 each or best acceptable offer.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't think I could build those for $150. Lots of work there.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 3, 2014)

thats cheap...i agree with olusteebus, your looking at 2 days just to rip all the parts down, plus material,glue,brads, etc.
I couldnt make it for 150.00


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes that is very inexpensive. Pumpkinman where are these located as I see you are from "Gone" if you don't mind?


----------



## bkisel (Jan 3, 2014)

Why I could make that for $1.50 using my $3,000,000.00 3D printer!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2014)

Sure you can afford it. Who needs things like food, rent or heat?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 3, 2014)

These are located in Putnam County New York. 
If anyone wants them, I'll forward the contact info. They appear to want to get rid of all of them at one shot.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 3, 2014)

John, the problem would really be trying to afford the surgery to extract my wife's foot from my arse.....lol!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2014)

Heck of a bargain. Wish I had the ROOM! LOL


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree, it really isn't the cost as much as the room to put these bad boys.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2014)

I got my 320 bottle rack off CL for $80 a few years back. MSRP was like $900 and it was like new. Have not seen anything that good since. Now I see "deals" like this one:

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/fuo/4245141603.html

Not so good!


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 3, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> I got my 320 bottle rack off CL for $80 a few years back. MSRP was like $900 and it was like new. Have not seen anything that good since. Now I see "deals" like this one:
> 
> http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/fuo/4245141603.html
> 
> Not so good!



It isn't a bad price if you are local but, 72 bottles isn't that much if you are making wine and want it to age. I am going to have to make my own as I mostly do splits and need the rack set up for mostly them.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> John, the problem would really be trying to afford the surgery to extract my wife's foot from my arse.....lol!


 
I feel ya brother! That is why I married a gal with small feet. Much easier on my arse.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 3, 2014)

I feel for you guys. I am really fortunate. My wife will help whatever I need and never complains.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2014)

Thats full retail price though!

http://www.wineracks.com/catalog/wine-racks-c-34/advantage-series-cellar-racks-c-34_35/advantage-series-curved-corner-rack-p-111.htm?zenid=611b9c8d0cb5232e210b102bdbaeb744


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2014)

Marauderer said:


> I feel for you guys. I am really fortunate. My wife will help whatever I need and never complains.


 
Sounds like you hit the jackpot...

Just one question...

How long have you been married


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 3, 2014)

LMFAO!!! I was sitting here think the same thing....give it 20 plus years, your vocabulary becomes "Yes dear'...lol


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 3, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Sounds like you hit the jackpot...
> 
> Just one question...
> 
> How long have you been married



48 yrs. She bought me my truck, lets me do whatever I want in reason. I am not a heavy drinker/partyer and I don't mess around with other women. So, for some that would be a deal breaker but, I am fine with that.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2014)

Marauderer said:


> 48 yrs. She bought me my truck, lets me do whatever I want in reason. I am not a heavy drinker/partyer and I don't mess around with other women. So, for some that would be a deal breaker but, I am fine with that.


 
The wisest man I ever knew was my pop. He always said..

A good woman can make for a good life, 

A great woman can make for a GREAT life, 

But a bad woman can make you wish you were dead. 

Sounds like you have a GREAT life/wife!


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank You John T, I do.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 3, 2014)

WOW! indeed, you have a great life!


----------



## geek (Jan 3, 2014)

I wish that rack was close to me Tom...I really need one..!!

Good find.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 3, 2014)

geek said:


> I wish that rack was close to me ...I really need one..!!
> 
> Good find.



Last time I said that to someone, she slapped me!


----------



## jjobin (Jan 4, 2014)

I saw those. Beautiful!


----------



## geek (Jan 4, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Last time I said that to someone, she slapped me!



lol, I posted this from my iPhone and then realized its "contents"......LOL


----------



## geek (Jan 4, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> These are located in Putnam County New York.
> If anyone wants them, I'll forward the contact info. They appear to want to get rid of all of them at one shot.



Tom,

can you please pm me the link, want to take a look.....thanks.


----------

